# Suggestions on how to present or creative envelope for Cd Invitations?



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I am going to send out Cd invitations for a Zombie themed Disco is Dead Halloween party. YES it is January and I am planning far in advance. My problem is I dont want to just throw in a cd in an envelope and send it.
I want a scary or creative way to present the cd. I am possibly going to wrap it in cheesecloth and tie it in raffia and have a fake finger or skeleton on it. I dont know what way can I make it better?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, disco has died?!?!?!


Do you have a design in mind for the CD cover or label (like a zombified John Travolta from "Stayin' Alive")?


----------



## IMU

There are CDs that you can print on with an Inkjet printer. Maybe you could find colored CDs and print a Bio-hazard symbol on them. Maybe you could even print a Toxic symbol on them. You could also dress up a jewel case instead of using a paper sleeve.

Not sure of what or how to do the fancy stuff, but that should give you some ideas. I'm certain there are more creative people on here who have done similar things that could provide better examples. 

Good luck and be sure to post pics! BTW, can I get an invite? I know you have AWESOME Halloween parties!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I am going to have a John Travolta zombiefied Sat Night Fever cover yes!!! lOL and the invitation will be in the cd booklet. I am more concerned on how to present it. Do I just put it in an envelope ? Or wrap it? Or is there cool scary envelopes? Last year I did the coffin invites which were such a hit and I dont know how to top the envelope or wrapping part. Thanks


----------



## Warrant2000

If you can get a hold of many corpse hand props, attach the case to the hand, adorn with blood, teeth, and some hair.

If you want to put them in an envelope, fashion the outside like a medical form and use an old typewriter font. Weather it with tea juice, dirt, and a few drops of "blood".


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

oh I like it I like it!!!! Love the hand part and the envelope . What would a medical form look like? For visual purposes.


----------



## joker

What if you enclosed toe-tags or even a death certificate for each of your guests?

Check out 
PushinDaisies.com

Toe-Tag









Death Certificate









They've got tombstone treat bags as well


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

oh I LOVE that site! the toe tag and death certificate hmmm. I am now thinking of both


----------



## joker

KY Halloween said:


> oh I LOVE that site! the toe tag and death certificate hmmm. I am now thinking of both


Just to clarify I'm in no way connected to that site, nor was I suggesting you order from them. Just thought the pics would be good references for making your own.


----------



## trishaanne

I did coffins about 3 years ago with little skellies inside holding the invite. The following year I made snow globes...with devils and flames, since our last party was "when hell freezes over". How many invitations are you sending out? I have some ideas, but if you are sending alot it may be too time consuming.


----------



## Warrant2000

KY Halloween said:


> oh I like it I like it!!!! Love the hand part and the envelope . What would a medical form look like? For visual purposes.


I did a quick Google search for "blank medical form" and got all sorts of examples, some even free!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

OK I have a ton of disco ball keychains and left over fingers not from guests LOL. Wonder how I could use them on my cd on top? Here is a pic


----------



## debbie5

Didn't look at all posts, but a disco ball comes to mind...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think you're definitely on the right track with all these suggestions. Good luck with them! Sounds like a zombitastic party.


----------



## Spookie

Since the CD/DVD is round and so is a disco ball...how about a round invite that looks like a disco ball with blood dripping down it or smeared on it. I see Debbie5 was thinking along the same lines. Maybe the title of your party written in dripping blood on the disco ball cover or something like "So you thought Disco was Dead..." Not sure how I would word the inside invite but the round invite should fit nicely into a square envelope for mailing or handing out. Plan to add some cardboard if you are mailing however. If you have a lot of invites being mailed plan for appropriate postage.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Thanks so much for all the suggestions. I will post pics of what I will do. I have some disco ball, zombie, scary ideas and I think I will try and incorporate them all. I love working on the invites now it makes me excited about October, January is so cold in Kentucky but Halloween always makes me warm and happy.  (cheesy)


----------



## fontgeek

Why not do CD labels to make a CD look like an old 45? You can make up the label as the invitation itself or list the song as something Halloween oriented and put the invitation in as a recording on the CD itself. You can make the sleeve look like an album cover for the creepy band that's supposed to be on the 45. Maybe "Deadman's Party"?
Just a thought from the cheap seats.


----------



## DarkLore

Even if you don't need sleeves...check out Ravens Blight. Very cool paper toys there.

CD Sleeves


----------



## MistressWitch

If it were me I would print out some CD labels to look like old (I hate that term when talking about things I grew up with & I haven't even hit 50 yet- not even lookin' at 50 yet... <sheesh>) ANYWAY-
Print some CD labels to look like 45 records. 
Put the party information on the CD cover.
Tea dye lots of gauze strips (easy and way cheap) then do a "mummy wrap" around the CD case/cover. 
Use a "toe tag" attached to it for their "ticket" to get into the party.

Around Halloween most of the stores have printer paper with all kinds of Halloween themes and you can print out the addresses information (to/from) on that and then fold/glue the piece of paper into an envelope. You can find patterns online for how to fold it to fit as an envelope around a CD case. 
HOWEVER-
A typical jewel case will get destroyed going through the mail if it is just in a paper envelope. You really should use a bubble mailer envelope or a CD box mailer that you can get for free from the post office. If you got the box from the USPS you could wrap it in the Halloween paper with the to/from address on it. AND if you got the box mailer you could glue the fingers onto the gauze strips and wrap the toe tag string around the finger, tied with a bow... as in "don't forget"...

I'd save the disco ball keychains for a party favor.

MW


----------



## printersdevil

I bought some CD mailers last year from Dollar tree. They were in bright bright colors and in the shiny bubble wrap. They even reminded me of disco.


----------

